# Dk45 gauge problem



## Bod73 (Aug 28, 2021)

My dk45 temp and fuel gauge stopped working. Can anyone else help the sending units work , no broken wires everything else on panel still works


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Bod73, welcome to the forum. 

Check fuses. If you remove the wires from the sending units and touch them to ground, the gauges should read full scale. If not, check that you have power to one side of each gauge, and ground on the other side of the gauge. Do your panel lights work? Most likely, it's a ground problem. Clean your battery connections, and also your battery cable ground connection. See where your instrument panel is getting its ground connection, clean it up as well. Post back if your problems continue.


----------



## Bod73 (Aug 28, 2021)

Thanks I will try that


----------

